# will not be on UKAPS as frequently from now on :(



## a1Matt (22 Jul 2009)

My work has just put in monitoring software to track internet usage.  I'm gutted as this means I can no longer surf UKAPS (or check my personal emails) during the day    

So I will still check things out from home, but I tend to shy away from my home PC most nights, as my eyes are already pretty tired from having spent 8 hours behind one during the day.

Just thought I'd post so you know I have not lost heart with things 

On the bright side at least I found out before I got fired for misuse of my work time


----------



## glenn (22 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> My work has just put in monitoring software to track internet usage.



thats unlucky, but yeah at least you found out befor they seen your history


----------



## rawr (22 Jul 2009)

I thought you was a computer whiz - can't you just get past the system? 

Shame...but that's life eh.


----------



## squiggley (22 Jul 2009)

They've turned off internet usage at work for us a couple of months ago, can only access via my mobile.

They've also tried tightening up access to several of the databases that we need to use resulting in a stoppage of work cause we can't access the info we need.

The stupid thing is the IT guy thinks he's done a great job but he's only written a script for windows to run. To get everything back again we just reboot the computer cancel the script when it box appears and hey presto full access


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jul 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I thought you was a computer whiz - can't you just get past the system?



Lets just say that I will definitely be giving it a try 
Shame I moved departments, if I was still the network administrator it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jul 2009)

squiggley said:
			
		

> They've turned off internet usage at work for us a couple of months ago, can only access via my mobile.
> 
> They've also tried tightening up access to several of the databases that we need to use resulting in a stoppage of work cause we can't access the info we need.
> 
> The stupid thing is the IT guy thinks he's done a great job but he's only written a script for windows to run. To get everything back again we just reboot the computer cancel the script when it box appears and hey presto full access



We are not allowed to use our mobiles either! and we lost flexi time a couple of years ago as well.

In my example it is a case of of a few people abusing the system (facebook addicts) and then they come down on everyone. It's a bit sad really.

Good job I am not your IT guy or the script would have run without you even seeing it


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jul 2009)

your here in soul mate....that'll do


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> your here in soul mate....that'll do



awww. thanks Mark 

btw... I looked up train tickets to get to you for the TGM meet and they aren't too bad.  So I'd really like to take you up on your offer of coming up to you on the day before.  I'll pm you (and Paulo) one day soon and we can sort out arrangements


----------



## SunnyP (22 Jul 2009)

I'm a student in Manchester and some halls have to use the uni based ISP called Hornet. It blocks any P2P but found that its possible to work around using LogMeIn, however that does involve software installation which you most probably can't do. At school we used to use proxy servers to bypass blocked sites by the school.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> btw... I looked up train tickets to get to you for the TGM meet and they aren't too bad. So I'd really like to take you up on your offer of coming up to you on the day before. I'll pm you (and Paulo) one day soon and we can sort out arrangements



coolies.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jul 2009)

SSH tunneling maybe?  Or perhaps remote into your home PC and browse from there?  Theres usually a way around things like this 

Good luck!


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> SSH tunneling maybe?  Or perhaps remote into your home PC and browse from there?  Theres usually a way around things like this
> 
> Good luck!



I like your style Steve 
I will eek out of my IT department how they are doing the tracking and then form a plan of attack from there...


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jul 2009)

I have a friend who works for another university, and to get around internet monitoring they use a family members student login details to log onto their wireless


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jul 2009)

at school we have tried everything, various types of *safe* proxy but eventually word gets out and they block us!


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jul 2009)

Cheers for all the input everyone.

I wish my internet access was being blocked and not logged\monitored.  Then I'd know where I stand... I'd try various tactics and then either get online or not.  

I think Steves suggestion of tunnelling is a good bet.  I am going to hang fire until I get a look at the mechanism they are logging me by though.  Otherwise I have no way of knowing for sure if I have got past it or not.  and for that I have to wait until it is officially announced as being in place.  Very frustrating!


----------



## Superman (22 Jul 2009)

I've been in jobs at both sides where internet is locked down and others where it's nearly free use.
Whilst I click onto the site most of the day at work, sometimes I do get a bit of boredom from being on the net 24/7 so maybe not having the internet at work could work out for the better.
God knows I couldn't do without bbc news at work, although we found out at the time we could do http://news.bbc.co.uk but not http://www.bbc.co.uk/news!


----------



## SunnyP (23 Jul 2009)

i don't believe there is much in the way of a simple false monitoring software developed at the moment on open source as ISP would not like that at all.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2009)

Now that sucks Matt, being a network admin myself I know how this goes, we are moving towards this type of system too very shortly and depending on the system, with some there isn't much you can do about it.
I have been away recently too but not because of internet monitoring but with a hell of a lot of work lol hate the word deadlines!!!


----------



## TDI-line (23 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> SSH tunneling maybe?  Or perhaps remote into your home PC and browse from there?  Theres usually a way around things like this
> 
> Good luck!



Steve, your so devious.


----------

